# WorkingSets mit Komma getrennt in einer ComboBox anzeigen lassen



## maestr0 (28. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,


```
workingSetManager = PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getWorkingSetManager();
            IWorkingSetSelectionDialog workingSetSelectionDialog = workingSetManager.createWorkingSetSelectionDialog(
               dirShell, true);
            workingSetSelectionDialog.open();

            workingSet = workingSetSelectionDialog.getSelection();
            
            if (workingSet != null)
            {

               for (int i = 0; i < workingSet.length; i++)
               {
                  workingSetCombo.add(workingSet[i].getName().concat(","), workingSetCombo.getItemCount());
                  workingSetCombo.setText(workingSetCombo.getItem(i));
               }

            }
```

Wie schaffe ich es nun die ausgewählten WorkingSets per Komma getrennt in einer ComboBox anzeigen zu lassen.
Mit dem Code oben habe ich es bisher zwar geschafft,die ausgewählten WorkingSets auszulesen und mit Komma anzuzeigen,jedoch erstellt die add() Methode immer ein neues Item und somit komme ich gar nicht dazu,die Items hintereinander aufzulisten.
Eigentlich sollte es nicht schwer sein,aber hab schon rumgegrübelt und komme trotzdem nicht drauf.Jemand eine Idee?

Edit:Als Beispiel dient die ComboBox des Import->Existing Projects into Workspace Wizards.


----------



## Huecheln (29. Mrz 2012)

Wenn du alle Elemente deines Arrays in einem String haben möchtest reicht doch folgendes:


```
String result = "";
for (int i = 0; i < workingSet.length; i++)
{
   result = result+workingSet[i].getName().concat(",");
}
result = result.substring(0, result.length()-1);     // das letzte Komma entfernen
```

Result kannst du dann deiner ComboBox hinzufügen.


----------



## maestr0 (29. Mrz 2012)

So ähnlich habe ich es gestern noch realisiert bekommen.War nur ein kleiner Denkfehler,der mich gestern aber noch ziemlich lange beschäftigt hat.
trotzdem danke!!!


----------

